# Joining Mitered Corners



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am looking to make a floating entertainment shelf for my mom. Just a floating box with sliding doors on the front. Basically just a mitered corner box on its side with doors on the front. Anyway, she wants it to be 5 feet long by 14 inches deep by 7 or 8 inches tall. She wants it out of walnut, and I am thinking walnut plywood would likely be the best option for something like this. My question is this: What is the best way to join those mitered corners? Dovetails won't work because plywood endgrain isn't exactly beautiful. I have thought about the following options:

1. Splined corners
2. Biscuit reinforced miters
3. Keyed miters

I haven't done many mitered corners in my time, so I am looking for the best feasible option in my situation

Thanks


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Splined corners (splines parallel to joint, not across the joint) would be relatively simple, add quite a bit of strength and present a clean uncluttered look. Use solid wood strip glued to edge of plywood to provide a finished look. Strip could be wide enough to include grooves for the sliding door(s)...

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## bladeburner (Dec 12, 2009)

60 X 14 is a lot to push across a tablesaw w/o a sled. Any drag upon the workpiece will ruin the cut and a crisp bevel on plywood is tough enough under the best conditions. Cutting the spline kerf in a long piece will be tough as there will be very little table on that side of the saw table. All that said:

I would make panels for the ends (hides the end cuts) and face frame the front. Also convenient to run the grooves for the sliding doors. A 3/8 - 3/4 back, rabbeted into all four sides will tie it altogether and provide a hanging rail for the wall.

JMTCW !


----------

